# Network Folder not visible via UNC but IS visible on the server!



## thestig07 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hi All,

I've recently come across a strange problem that I am having issues resolving. This issue is at work on our corporate WAN. I am based in the UK and we have a server in our office in Madrid. The server is used as storage for user home drives. The server is running Windows Server 2003.

The issue is related to 2 network folders. Nobody can see them! There are about 50 users who all have home drives which are folders on this server. The folders are accessible to everyone in the office. The 2 rogue folders that cannot be seen DO exist when RDP onto the server. They have the same permissions as all other folders which are inherited. They are not hidden. The only strange thing is that the folder icon is different to all other folders.










I changed the folder icon to match that of the other folder but that didn't make a difference.

The folder can be accessed if the full path is typed i.e. \\server\parent\target_folder

But if you browse one level down i.e.e \\server\parent you will not see the target folder.

I hope that makes sense. I'm stumped with this one. The permissions are the same as all other folder therefore it doesn't make sense for this 2 particular folder to no be visible.

Thanks
Lee


----------



## thestig07 (Mar 30, 2007)

Has anyone at least got an idea or has seen this previously? I'm seriously struggling with this one.


----------



## thestig07 (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm still working on this but cannot find a fix so far. Have I found a brand new problem that nobody has EVER seen?


----------



## XvEnOmX (Jul 11, 2003)

They may have the correct NTFS permissions which would explain why you can see them via local browsing on RDP, but may not have the correct permissions on SMB.


----------



## peonowns (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey a quick search on forums found this previous post,

link = http://forums.techguy.org/windows-server/920751-cannot-access-folders-my-own.html

I took this quote from one poster "jbirk".

Take ownership of the folder.
Once you take ownership**, you have to get out of the security dialog box and back into it.

Where you want to get rights, it is usually best to ensure Inheritence is turned on then add your username or group (preferrably) that is going to get access. Give the appropriate rights such as Full-Control (for yourself).

Click Advanced and select "Replace all child opject permissions with inheritable permissions from this object"

If you have further problems:
From the Advanced Security settings, you may also want to choose yourself or your group and click Edit. Ensure you have "Apply to: This folder, subfolders and files" selected otherwise your permissions stop dead and will not propogate properly through NTFS to subfolders, files, and folders...

There is also a checkbox you probably do NOT want checked called "Apply these permissions to objects and/or containers within this container only."


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

It would appear to be an attribute problem. 

From a cmd prompt use the attrib command and see if someone has added system attributes to the folder. 

If you can access it by typing the folder name and see what is inside then it is not encrypted and you have permissions. Folder attributes is what's left I think.


----------

